# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  CKD vọc Raspberry Pi2 với màn hình LCD 3.5 và touchscreen

## CKD

*CKD vọc Raspberry Pi2 với màn hình LCD 3.5 và touchscreen*

Raspberry Pi2 là cái chi chi, quả thật mình cũng không biết gọi tên là thế nào cho nó đúng nhất với các khã năng cũng như sự thuận tiện của nó. Thôi thì cứ gọi là "máy tính nhúng" theo mọi người vậy.
Mình cũng không quá rành về cái Pi này nên làm cái gì thì viết lại cái đó, xem như ghi chú lại để dể dàng nhớ lại cho lần tới.

_Thấy mình thích công nghệ.. nên bác ThanhVP ở tận phương trời xa gửi tặng mình một bộ để mình mày mò thử. Cảm ơn tấm lòng của bác ThanhVP_.


Trước tiên là hình ảnh Raspberry Pi2 và cấu hình của nó



- A 900MHz quad-core ARM Cortex-A7 CPU
- 1GB RAM
Like the (Pi 1) Model B+, it also has:
- 4 USB ports
- 40 GPIO pins
- Full HDMI port
- Ethernet port
- Combined 3.5mm audio jack and composite video
- Camera interface (CSI)
- Display interface (DSI)
- Micro SD card slot
- VideoCore IV 3D graphics core

LCD là loại 3.5", giao tiếp qua SPI và có touchscreen điện trở.

Về firmware thì với phiên bản Raspbian đã được cài đặt sẵn cho SPI LCD thì download trực tiếp từ đây [click vào để download]
Bạn nào thích thử với phiên bản Raspbian nguyên thủy thì ]click vào đây để download]
Ngoài ra Raspberry còn có nhiều biến thể hệ điều hành khác [ở đây]

Sau khi download file IMG (đã được nén) về thì cần phải được giải nến. Tốt nhất nên dùng 7Zip [click để download] để giải nén là tốt nhất. Sau khi giải nén thì ra có file firmware có đuôi là IMG.

Để nạp file IMG này lên thẻ SD thì dùng soft Win32DiskImager [click để download]
Khởi động Win32DiskImager có giao diện hêt sức đơn giản.

trong đó
[1] là đường dẫn đến file IMG
[2] là tên ổ SD mà ta muốn ghi. Cẩn thận không thì nhầm ổ khác.
[3] xong đâu đấy thì chọn [Write] rồi chờ thôi. Sau khi nó báo thành công thì có thể rút thẻ SD cắm vào Pi được rồi.

Các thử nghiệm khác liên quan đến SPI LCD thì có thể tham khảo thêm ở đây http://www.waveshare.com/wiki/3.5inch_RPi_LCD_(A)

Trải nghiệm xíu



Bước đầu vậy đã.. từ từ vọc tiếp.
*Lưu ý*:
- Tìm nguồn điện ổn định cho nó, tốt nhất là 5V 2A.
- Trong quá trình làm việc với PI, không đột ngột ngắt điện. Muốn tắt phải thực hiện thao tác shutdown.
Nếu không rủi ro lỗi SD card rất lớn. Mình test xong cái clip kia thì run rủi, rút nguồn nó và kết quả là... không có khôi phục được cái SD card  :Smile:

----------

Bongmayquathem, CNC FANUC, Tuanlm

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Con raspberry này cắm thêm cái ổ cứng rời qua cổng USB nữa là làm đựoc 1 cái NAS. Thích nhât là dùng nó kéo torent. Cắm 24/24 chả lo tốn điện.

----------


## vusvus

Chạy mach 3 trên con này được không cụ CKD

----------


## hqkcnc

Cũng hỏi lạc đề cụ CKD chút, về PLC thì xưa lắm có học qua, tội là chữ thầy trả hết cho thầy rùi, giờ đang tọc vạch cho cái uno sáng led13, có tìm hiểu trên mạng thấy mấy tên Ấn Độ áp dụng nó như PLC, vậy mong cụ và các bác thông não cho chút, ưu nhược khi áp dụng cho máy móc DIY giữa 2 cái , arduino và PLC

----------


## sieunhim

bookmark cái  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## plchmikeyword

> Cũng hỏi lạc đề cụ CKD chút, về PLC thì xưa lắm có học qua, tội là chữ thầy trả hết cho thầy rùi, giờ đang tọc vạch cho cái uno sáng led13, có tìm hiểu trên mạng thấy mấy tên Ấn Độ áp dụng nó như PLC, vậy mong cụ và các bác thông não cho chút, ưu nhược khi áp dụng cho máy móc DIY giữa 2 cái , arduino và PLC


tốt nhất nên mua con Plc cho lành bác ah. Hàng điện tử toàn hàng tàu

----------

